# hamster fluff??



## meganis-- (Jan 28, 2010)

so i know hedgies like to be snuggly with blankets and things they can hide under, i was in a pet store and noticed "hamster fluff" which is litrally a box of all natural cotton or something, wood my hedgie enjoy this or not so much??


----------



## meganis-- (Jan 28, 2010)

this is the website.. its a living world product

http://www.bigappleherp.com/Hagen-Livin ... luff-1-oz-


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

No, it's actually bad for small animals. It can cause fatal blockages and easily wraps around limbs to cut off circulation. It's best to just use a safe blanket.


----------



## meganis-- (Jan 28, 2010)

oh fewf good to know thanks!


----------

